# 12 volt computer fan to power..How?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to know how to hook a fan to a powersource to blowarm air off a salt water tank. Not sure how to do this or where I can find the power source bit.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Check this out.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472147&CatId=501

that is what I have to control my 2 fans it can handle up to 4. Hope that helps.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I use an old AC power adapter from something like an old broken cordless phone charger or baby monitor, etc. Just have to know how to hook it up, but it's hard to ruin anything with those low voltages. Just find one that is rated for between 9 and 12 volts DC.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

50seven said:


> I use an old AC power adapter from something like an old broken cordless phone charger or baby monitor, etc. Just have to know how to hook it up, but it's hard to ruin anything with those low voltages. Just find one that is rated for between 9 and 12 volts DC.


+1 an old charger of some sort is always the way to go. Everyone has one laying around somewhere.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I checked... I don't Not anything over 3 watts. mty husband works at canadian tire so I asked him to check out the stuff they throw out. mightb e a part he can salvage. I want him to make sure he asks if he can though. do not want him to get in shit over a DC adapter.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

value villages usually have these, and those stores. but once you get that part just splice them together and you should be good to go. I think depending on the way you hook up the fan you can control which direction if rotates..


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Goodwill has tons of these. Good luck!


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Active Surplus has everything you need plus free advice to hook up whatever you get.

WARNING: Do not go to Active Surplus if you can not control your urges to purchase various and sundry gadgets and gizmo's!


----------

